# New fish!!!!



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Meet Mr.Yuck he is a *PINK* palkat male.My Mom named him by the way.
















Yes I know hes in Buddy's tank Buddy wasn't in it he was getting a salt bath.Mr.yuck is now in the 30gallon.:-D


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice fish!
But that is not a plakat male. It's a veiltail female =]


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Pretty!  
Yeah, that's a female VT.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Defiantly a female. I see eggs. That is a dead give away. LOL


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

hahhaha she is a very pretty pink female... it seems getting fish genders mixed up is common! but she is very pretty none the less


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Mr.Yuck flares almost all the time and he has a beard.He doesn't have the eggs in real life I just looked.He also doesn't have the white spot females have.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Some females can have pretty big beards. I also see an egg spot in the pictures, and eggs.  I'm still set that it's a female..


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well if you could only see him in real life you could tell its a male.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Cute! Try getting a close up of him/her flaring. It looks like a female to me to.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Mr. Yuck just doesn't look like a plakat, either, in my opinion. She looks completely different from the plakats I've seen. 
I'm still set on female too. :wink: I also see an eggspot, and yes, the eggs.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

It's a female. Like it's been said above in these pictures you see eggs,and the egg spot. You can also tell by the fins. The dorsals in Male Plakats and female VTs are different.And one of my females has a pretty big beard too. She's still a female =]


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

He looks like my Blue female.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

I'll agree, most definitely a pretty little female  She looks like a female veiltail I almost bought ^^


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrs. Yuck


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

It's definitely a female and not a plakat.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well Im floating him/her in buddy's tank to see what happens(Like if Buddy builds a bubble nest,She/he gets breading stripes,etc.)


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Look at the difference in the top fin. The female's starts really towards the back and the fins aren't as full. Looks exactly like yours. It IS a female.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

As SK, has pointed out, there is a BIG diff between female VT's and Plakats. Mr Yuck should be a Ms or Mrs Yuck. I'm 95% sure that Mr Yuck is a girl. :wink:


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks I change the name!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i am hoping that there is some plan to use the floating to identify rather than actually attempt breeding at this point... as stated in other posts i (or anyone else) can not _TELL_ you how to manage your fish however i would rather strongly suggest that the focus at this point should continue to be stable water, good conditions, and long term success at maintaining these and healthy fish for months before attempting a breeding program..
this will also give the opportunity to learn more about what is required on such an adventure and preparation time to gather the materials needed. (many, many tanks, a good system for care, and ultimately [unless you are intending to care for a few hundred fry] a place for them to go when they reach the right size)


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I don't want to breed yet I just want to find out if Mr.yuck is a girl.=)


----------

